# "Can shredder"



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

All fun. 33 ft 8mil steel looped 1842. Thanks for watching 




Have a great day
Chris


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tearing it up. Nice.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome ..ripping it up is good...Nice shooting Chris~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Geee ... I don't know ... you missed with one shot ... maybe you should just give up ... :neener: :rofl:

Seriously, that was great shooting! Thanks for the video. :wave:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Charles said:


> Geee ... I don't know ... you missed with one shot ... maybe you should just give up ... :neener: :rofl:
> 
> Seriously, that was great shooting! Thanks for the video. :wave:
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Thanks Charles! When I get back to my house I'll set up a proper catch box with mirror.  I personally do not like just showing the targets. But it's all I can do for at the moment. It's still fun to make the videos though. Thanks for the nice comment.

Have a great day
Chris


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Ten meters is good shootin' alright. Sometimes it takes me a few warm up shots to get down to business of can killing.


----------

